# Latest Fishing Report - July 20, 2016



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
One of our favorite customers today and I had the pleasure of repeat customers 4 Anglers strong who knew how to fish with these pogies. Common to the last series of fishing trips we covered a good bit of the bay system with the target being speckled trout flounder and redfish. We were able to get decent box of the first two but for redfish we fell short literally by catching several undersized Reds. Overall a great day on the water with beautiful weather and good company and we're looking forward to hosting these guys in September once again.

*Capt. Cooper Hartmann*
Grinding hard on this trip with the Tito's group. Making it happen being the last boat to the dock but well worth it with a solid box.
*
Capt. Jeffrey Garner*
Slow start on this trip, but found some trout hanging out over shell.

Remember,* â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*2016 December Fishing Special*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-december-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

Three-Day Weather Forecast
*Wednesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Partly cloudy. High 91F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds. Low 78F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds, otherwise generally sunny. Very hot. High 93F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Clear to partly cloudy. Low 79F. SE winds shifting to NNE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds early, otherwise mostly sunny. High 91F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 50 % Precip. / 0.02 in*
Mostly clear skies early. Scattered showers and thunderstorms developing later during the night. Low 79F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%. 
*Synopsis: *
Weak to moderate southeast flow will continue today. Isolated to scattered showers will be possible primarily this morning, with drier air building into the region during the afternoon. Generally weak to occasionally moderate onshore flow will then persist through the remainder of the week along with generally low seas. Adequate moisture and surface forcing will result in the potential for mainly overnight through early afternoon showers and thunderstorms over the middle Texas coastal waters through the weekend. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 87.1 degrees
Seadrift 84.9 degrees
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees

Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

Watch our story





1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Photos*

July 20, 2016


----------

